

Slashdot for Software Architecture - ryanwanger
http://archspot.com/
A friend of mine recently launched this. It's still in the early stages, but if you're into reading about software architecture, it's worth reading/contributing.
======
hga
Well, maybe:

" _This will be a website in the style of Lambda the Ultimate devoted to
software architecture._ "

